# How many Men or Women here announce "it" right before the BIG event?



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

So when you are in the heat of passion with your significant other and you are getting to that point of no return do you announce that you are going to cum? 

Example: HER: Oh baby that feels so good...don't stop 
HIM: [breaths heavy]
HER: ohhhh ahhhhhh eh eh eh
HIM: *"I'm gonna cum!"* AHHHHH.....

Why do some of us say this? Does it tell your partner that he or she has been so good at pleasuring you to climax? Do we say this to turn our partners on more or is it just a involuntary proclamation?


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

My XW hated any noise or sounds during her duty sex, especially if it might induce her to enjoy it 

I like to announce as she likes to watch the volcano errupt :smthumbup: For the rest it can be seen as a warning to hop off or grind down deeper


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Nah I just usually fart real loud right before.


----------



## johnAdams (May 22, 2013)

In both our cases it is pretty obvious. No introductions needed. :gun:


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

I think I would only say something if she hadn't had hers yet ... kind of a warning that if you don't want to stop we had better stop for a second. Back when I had sex, I was pretty good at controlling it but sometimes ....

My wife never announced it per say but her body language would do all the talking.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Thound said:


> Nah I just usually fart real loud right before.


:lol: honey is that you? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## survived (Jan 31, 2014)

I know when my wife has her orgasms. She gets well lubricated down there. When I know she has had hers, I just enjoy the time to reach my "pleasure pulses".


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

mablenc said:


> :lol: honey is that you?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes dear?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Never said, "it", but I have said, sh"it", a couple times. Then a quick. "Sorry, hon."


----------



## bewilderness (Jun 11, 2013)

We both announce it. I don't know if it is a courtesy thing...or a "hey, this is FUN" thing...or a "join me if you can" thing...but we both announce it. Ha.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I cannot announce it because I usually cannot form words right before! But I LOVE IT when my partner says he is about to blow! I think thats SO HOT! And when it hits, the more noise, the better! :smthumbup:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I will usually always announce it only when she is fastidiously performing oral on me. Otherwise, she can largely tell by my climatic actions, and I can almost always tell from hers!*


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

No I have never had the urge to announce -but I think I make it extremely obvious. One of those male porn stars is always ending by saying that and I try to avoid anything he is in.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Never announce it, neither does he. I think that would drive me crazy, it's also rather obvious.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

NewHubs said:


> So when you are in the heat of passion with your significant other and you are getting to that point of no return do you announce that you are going to cum?
> 
> Example: HER: Oh baby that feels so good...don't stop
> HIM: [breaths heavy]
> ...




I don't say things like that. My wifee can tell when I am going to orgasm and she grabs by bum and pulls me in tight. She just knows.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I usually say "I'm cuming." But I have a pretty usual sound pattern that I make. lol. I think he likes it when I tell him though. And it gives him the okay to blow if he'd like, that way we can do it simultaneously. He is pretty bad at picking up on my cues.  

In the past I have been pretty enthusiastic before I was actually going and he lost it thinking I was done, then it kind of messes mine up. So he is a little gun shy about letting his rip if I don't give him verbal conformation. 

Last night I didn't announce it. And afterwards and was like, "aw darn, I didn't know you were going. I was holding out so we could both have one together."

So it's more for him then me. I'd actually prefer to just close my eyes and be quiet, the noises don't come natural for me. 

He doesn't make much noise at all during sex. Nothing more than heavy breathing. Although I have been encouraging him to dirty talk a little more lately. lol


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

Occasionally my wife will announce it... Sometimes she'll try to slide one by me..

But, usually, I can tell by her breathing and body motions.


----------



## Devotee (Sep 22, 2013)

No declarations here either. It's just understood at this point, from having had sex together for 18 years. 
But in the very beginning notification was in the form of something like "getting close" or "almost there". 

"Im gonna cum" is not our usual style and not something I would say.


----------



## 1812overture (Nov 25, 2013)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> I think I would only say something if she hadn't had hers yet ... kind of a warning that if you don't want to stop we had better stop for a second. Back when I had sex, I was pretty good at controlling it but sometimes ....
> 
> My wife never announced it per say but her body language would do all the talking.


Agreed as a warning. 



> a "join me if you can" thing


I always wished she would let me know, for that reason. The flip side of me warning her -- it would have signaled that I didn't have to worry about controlling things.

Ah, back when that was something to worry and wonder about.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

1812overture said:


> *Ah, back when that was something to worry and wonder about.*


lol, yeah, pretty bad when I have to stop and think back to when I had sex in order to answer this question. What's really bad is I'm only 46 and it seems like ancient history.

Feel like an old grandfather talking about his glory days to his grandson ... "Let me tell you young man, back in the day when I had sex ... "


----------



## MrHappyHat (Oct 24, 2012)

I've asked my wife to let me know.

Physically, I can tell when she's _close_, but not the actual event itself.

It took the time that I thought I had gotten her off three times and her reply was, "Nope. 0. I got close three times," for me to ask her to tell me. 

I responded to her, "You should just KNOW," statement by keeping quiet and "carrying on" the next few times we had sex, forcing her to ask, "Did you come?"


----------



## RandomWife99 (Jan 28, 2014)

If I announced that I was about to cum, it wouldn't happen. I have to turn my mind off and concentrate a bit for it to happen. My husband always knows when it happens anyway.

My husband says it when I give him a blow job and I always thought guys did that in case you didn't want them to finish in your mouth. Although i've never pulled away so always wondered why he still tells me.


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

2ntnuf said:


> Never said, "it", but I have said, sh"it", a couple times. Then a quick. "Sorry, hon."


Lol. Been there, done that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Rayloveshiswife said:


> Lol. Been there, done that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you are a man, you've likely done it at least once.  

I never really said anything before(that I remember), but during, I think I've made noises of some kind. Maybe it was heavier breathing or holding my breath or who knows? I just never really paid attention. Who cares? Right? It was great fun. If she was noisy or not, it was only important to me that she was enjoying herself. After all, I wasn't there for just me.


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

My wife always announces. 

However we talk the entire time. If she is not talking to me about how much she wants to taste my *** or can't wait to feel it in or on her skin, I am talking dirty to her. Rarely do we just lay and make sounds.

Talking and communication is the key to a good marriage, good sex, and a good life.

I announce when it isn't obvious (not right in front of her face).


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

RandomWife99 said:


> *Although I've never pulled away so always wondered why he still tells me.*


*Just inform him not to tell you anything about it's rapid approach any longer and then you can just reap "the big surprise" all on your own. 

And I'm rather positive that he wouldn't really mind at all!*


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't like to be quite but always feel like I should at hotels. Most of the time I am about as quite as a freight train going past at 100mph.

Sometimes I think about recording it to see if it is really as bad as I imagine it is.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

I don't know if it would be considered an announcement, but she will say, "I want you to cum with me" when she's just about there. My response is often as simple as "now."


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm usually pretty focused and quiet, but sometimes H will "demand" that I tell him when I'm going to finish. For some reason he likes that?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Announce it? Hell I scream it like the devil himself were chasing me.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Usually my moans , groans and screams would be the best indicators of how i'm a ummmm ....... feeling at that moment 

No other words are needed


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm more of a "Don't stop! Please don't stop!", kind of gal myself.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Yes, because I don't want him to slow down!


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

But you can't orgasm forever right?

I try to stretch my wife's out for as long as possible but then she is done and I need to wrap things up. 

She says that she does not build up to one big orgasm like she does with clitoral stimulation during foreplay. She says it is more like a series of smaller orgasms.

I can see why guys might like to know when there wives are done because it is fun to finish together at the top. 

I can always tell when my wife has reached her peak but I often go a little longer because I like the extended version so try to find ways to vary the rhythm to make it build for her more. Once she is done she is done though I would think that those muscles can only contract for so long before they tire.


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

I'll say "I'm coming!" But sometimes I'll switch it up and say "I'm arriving!" in a British accent. She doesn't like me finishing on her so I usually cup it in my hands. But it still gets messy since my load runith over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Sometimes it's ok to just shut up and enjoy it. I once had a gf who won't stop talking and announcing every motions that was about to take place....it didn't last long.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

NewHubs said:


> So when you are in the heat of passion with your significant other and you are getting to that point of no return do you announce that you are going to cum?
> 
> Why do some of us say this? Does it tell your partner that he or she has been so good at pleasuring you to climax? Do we say this to turn our partners on more or is it just a involuntary proclamation?


He doesn't announce it in words but he's very noisy when it's happening which is O.M.G.awesome.

I'm more of a moan and sigh kind of gal. He loves hearing me say things though.sends him right over the edge if I tell him I'm cumming.He also like when I tell him what to do.Funny how that part only works in bed and not any other time


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

My wife sometimes says "Im gonna pee". It confuses the crap out of me because I don't know if this means she really has to pee or she is actually having an orgasm. Someone out there tell me what this means!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

roostr said:


> My wife sometimes says "Im gonna pee". It confuses the crap out of me because I don't know if this means she really has to pee or she is actually having an orgasm. Someone out there tell me what this means!


before a squirting orgasm it feels like you're going to pee... is that what she's talking about? Many women miss out on an incredible orgasm bc they hold back since it feels like they're going to pee.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> before a squirting orgasm it feels like you're going to pee... is that what she's talking about? Many women miss out on an incredible orgasm bc they hold back since it feels like they're going to pee.


If she wasn't like Mother Teresa when it comes to talking about sex I would ask. For now I'll assume its a good thing.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> It is incredible...but I hate when I do that...lol
> I have not convinced myself I haven't just peed all over johns face...poor man


That is pretty funny......Nothing wrong with it though. You have a lucky man.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> It is incredible...but I hate when I do that...lol
> I have not convinced myself I haven't just peed all over johns face...poor man


I think mine has a fetish for the squirting orgasm. He practically begs me to just let go LOL and I'm all "no damn it! I want a regular orgasm!!"


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

roostr said:


> If she wasn't like Mother Teresa when it comes to talking about sex I would ask. For now I'll assume its a good thing.


It's a good thing Just bc she's like Mother Teresa doesn't mean you can't ask. You just may not get the response you'd hope to receive but asking never killed anyone.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I normally get the... "don't stop"....."right there".....and finally...."Oh My God"...and then I notice the clutching of sheets with both hands....and the curling of her exquisite toes....and lots of incredible shaking. 

I love her orgasm "details"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Sometimes I am loud and vocal, and other times, my intense breathing speaks for itself...along with strong clutching of her buttocks at the second of release.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Totally jealous of you guys


----------



## 312cpl (Jan 27, 2014)

when I give her oral, she starts out quiet, then a few whimpers of pleasure....then she'll "oh yes". That of course means she is cumming, but also for me not to change up. Sometimes,she'll lose an orgasm if I change my pressure or rythym or location. 
PIV she doesn't announce it. I can feel the buildup...them an uummph. that is so awesome.

When my W is giving me a BJ we enjoy talking dirty. I won't go into detail here. I don't say I'm cumming. She can tell how close I am by what is being said back and forth. For me, its more of a release sound comes out. I used to be very quiet, my wife taught me to be vocal and let it out vocally when I cum. It is much more enjoyable.


----------



## pierrematoe (Sep 6, 2013)

I almost always announce it and am very verbal during sex. I think for me it's fun and adds some erotic nature. Thinking back to when we did have it, she would sometimes announce it, or say something like "ooh that was a good one" which is nice to know she did enjoy it.


----------



## RCB1 (Feb 8, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *I will usually always announce it only when she is fastidiously performing oral on me. Otherwise, she can largely tell by my climatic actions, and I can almost always tell from hers!*


Yes that is what we prefer, however i sometimes want him to let me know, as i love to feel how it explodes inside me, also to ensure that we are able to climax in unision.... Mmmmmm making me tingle, just thinking about it....:smthumbup:


----------



## RCB1 (Feb 8, 2013)

WTF??? Dude unless u r both old & can't 'get it up no more' there is no reason good enough, for u as a married couple, not be sharing intimacy! What the hell happened? U got seperate bedrooms??? No man is an island (or woman) OUCH!!!! Listen i fought tooth & nail to make my husband understand that i would not stand for being treated like a 3rd wheel after our son was born, it was like he had lost his loving feeling & the man that used to make me feel on top of the world everyday had fanished, that i would stand it no longer & after 2 years & me still lving & wanting my husband i eventually told him that i had wasted enough time, trying to make him understand that i needed to be loved, to be shown tenderness, to told once in awhile i looked great, shown tenderness, patience & tolerance, i could even recall when ladt he said he loved me!!!! Enough was enough i wanted a divorce asap'cause i am worthy of love n affection etc... And time waits for no man i told him i felt that i would b happier on my own, anyway we talked & for once he listened... He did not just change his behaviour for 2 weeks, as so many times before, he is going 6 months strong, this change in him has softened my heart too, & it is exciting for me to see him show an interest in me, to take my opinions into account, i too needed to refresh my approach as it took some time for me to trust his actions etc... To let go of the hurt of rejection & to embrace our renewed interest in another, this is alot of work... We now have sex every Saturday Night, & when that time goes we make ourselves all nice, fresh, clean, slighty perfumed i put on something sexy & believe it or not we have wonderful glorious sex as if it's nothing we ever felt before, & oh those delightful little battery **** rings r just the best thing to enhance any labido, lol


----------



## Don-Juan (Sep 1, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I think mine has a fetish for the squirting orgasm. He practically begs me to just let go LOL and I'm all "no damn it! I want a regular orgasm!!"


Honey ....is that you?!?! LOL WOW ....this sounds very very familiar! I really, really wish she would just let go and let it happen(squirting orgasm).


----------



## RCB1 (Feb 8, 2013)

When my husband and i have sex, the duration continues to extend because before we know it 3 hours have passed! Woman can control their orgasms as well as the intensity thereof... Sex is not a chore, neither should it be used as a weapon, sex is about pleasure and what gets me (&) keeps me interested and wanting it never to end is the pleasure i can see he is getting from me and how he is responding to what i am doing to him he returns the pleasure with pleasure, also quantity does not beat quality sex, because my hips ache, my legs shake uncontrolably i have to lay there still sqirming with delight for at least 10 minutes before i can get up be certain that i can stand, we have been together for 11 yrs married for 5, been through some difficult times in our relationship, where sex was an issue because of how we were feeling towards each other during this time, u cannot really experience true sex without putting feeling into it, it becomes obvious how u feel about eachother when u lay naked with one another and are just "trying" to figure out how to start because u are unsure as to the reception u will be getting.... Now if only u had the guts to speak out about your apprehension to start because really is anyone in the mood for a chore??? No thanks not i, i want some mind blowing pleasurable sex thanks!


----------



## RCB1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Well said Amen!


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I think mine has a fetish for the squirting orgasm. He practically begs me to just let go LOL and I'm all "no damn it! I want a regular orgasm!!"


Mine too. Don't mean to be gross but I'd prefer the g-spot orgasm over clitoral if only it wasn't for the wet spot lol. 

I don't announce... there's no need. He used to and sometimes does but I know when he's going to orgasm.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I am very vocal, moan quite a bit, and do announce. This actually helps me along... Mentally I convince myself that I WILL orgasm and nothing short of an oncoming train or a Bruce Lee flykick will stop me, lol. 

I think my bf likes it (he can be shy). He certainly seems to hold me closer so I guess it's well received! He is quieter, but starts groaning when he's close and gets gradually louder. It sets my brain on fire when I hear him.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

roostr said:


> If she wasn't like Mother Teresa when it comes to talking about sex I would ask. For now I'll assume its a good thing.


Just be thankful she doesnt look like Mother Teresa. Ew that was wrong. Im going to hell. I just know it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't know what exactly I say. I think my Tourette's and deeply religious views come out at the same time. Something like holy ****ing ****


----------

